# Best method to excavate for artificial lawn



## lolivier (Aug 27, 2021)

Hi,
We have decided to install 2,000 sq feet of artificial lawn in our front yard. We have 5 acres of land so we just want one area we don't need to maintain. We are wondering since the current area is just weeds and dirt if we should use a tractor to excavate down 3-4 inches or should use a walk behind powered sod cutter?? Advice welcome . Will a sod cutter work with irregular weeds/dirt? We understand that artificial grass needs a solid sub-base for proper installation. Here are photos of the current area that will be replaced with artificial turf.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Blasphemy!


----------



## lolivier (Aug 27, 2021)

Haha, Yeah it was a hard decision but we live in SoCal mountains and in water is extremely limited. I can't live with weeds and don't want $500-1,000 per month water bill.


----------

